# sysctl error message



## bt (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, just installed 8.0 Release 

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009 root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
and after a cvsup I'm having this error message when I'm logging:


```
Nov 27 20:33:35 root: /etc/rc.d/sysctl: WARNING: sysctl <<<<<<< does not exist.
Nov 27 20:33:35 root: /etc/rc.d/sysctl: WARNING: sysctl ====== does not exist.
Nov 27 20:33:35  root: /etc/rc.d/sysctl: WARNING: sysctl >>>>>>> does not exist.
```

After verification everything looks ok in /etc/rc.d/sysctl and /etc/sysctl.conf files
My system work properly but I'd like to understand this and correct it if possible.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## crsd (Nov 28, 2009)

```
<<<<<<<<<<
==========
>>>>>>>>>>
```

look like leftovers from freebsd-update, edit your /etc/sysctl.conf and remove those lines.


----------

